# What does she look like.



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats an adult shepard husky mix.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like a husky shepherd cross to me.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The interesting thing about mixes like that is sometimes they can look completly different from what you'd think or what you've seen. This might be the case with your baby. A good example is my father in laws dog snoopy. He's a chow X Shep mix and you'd think he would at the very least be double coated. He's not though, his coat is similar to something like a Boxer just as smooth as can be, even on his tail. I didn't believe he was what they said he was until I met the guy who 'bred" him. He hadn't had his chow spayed yet and the breeding took place by mistake two years ago. *shrug*


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, she definitely look like a GSD husky mix
Remember with mixes, they will look either like one parent or somewhere in between, so puppies in a litter could look completely different.
So there will be some differences
This here is Zapper, he is a GSD greyhound mix, and you can see how he is something in between


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They call the GSD / Huskie mixes Shilo Shepherds to my knowledge


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. People kept telling me she looked like a terrier shepherd mix. I'm glad thats not the case though. Nothing against small dogs, they just arnt for me.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> They call the GSD / Huskie mixes Shilo Shepherds to my knowledge


 FYI: Shiloh Shepherds are a breed of their own: http://www.shilohshepherds.org/ 

Anyway "terrier" can mean a lot of breeds and I could see a bit of Pit Bull terrier in her. I would just call her a husky mix.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree I think she is a husky mix with GSD.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is definitely a dog. 

I know, I'm a smarta$$!

But in all honesty, you could have her tested!

I hear it's not that expensive.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Well. Idk testing seems to be a waste of money to me, idk how much it costs by you guys but here its $80-$90, thats a whole 80 that could be toward food or toys or other dog things. I was just curious if you guys thought she was a husky shepherd mix.


----------

